# Manual aperture version of Venus Laowa 100mm macro.



## Chaitanya (Nov 13, 2020)

Venus Laowa has added Manual aperture version of their 100mm Macro Ef mount for video makers. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=4230335583649758&id=1146931061990241


----------

